
Immigrants on Trains Near Northern Border Detained - jackowayed
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/30/nyregion/30border.html?_r=3&pagewanted=1&th&emc=th
======
abrown28
I love the part where they talk about the technology behind it all and how it
relates to hacker news.

~~~
qw
I think it relates to hacker news according to the official guidelines (
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> ). This qualifies as "evidence of
some interesting new phenomenon"

------
kia
single page
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/30/nyregion/30border.html?_r=...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/30/nyregion/30border.html?_r=4&th=&emc=th&pagewanted=all)

